# Cool 3-D map book



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw this book at the DNR bookstore on North Temple. What it was, was a map collection that you looked at through 3-D glasses and you could see in detail the ups and downs of the various canyons along the Wasatch Front. If any of you know the name of this book, I need to know it. Maybe I can call them, but not today, they're closed for Veteran's Day. Anyway, once I find out the name of it, I'm adding it to the Christmas list.


----------

